
Ornament and Crime (1908) [pdf] - gsigelbaum
https://web.archive.org/web/20150403175309/http://www2.gwu.edu/~art/Temporary_SL/177/pdfs/Loos.pdf
======
gwern
Mirror:
[https://www.gwern.net/docs/design/1908-loos.pdf](https://www.gwern.net/docs/design/1908-loos.pdf)

An, er, interesting guy:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adolf_Loos](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adolf_Loos)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ornament_and_Crime](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ornament_and_Crime)

~~~
gsigelbaum
Thanks for the mirror.

And...yeah

------
lsaferite
So weird. I'd never heard of 'Ornament and Crime' before this week when I saw
a video on a eurorack synth module that was named Ornament and Crime. Now
there's a post on HN about the essay in the same week.

Maybe the poster saw the same video I did.

~~~
elihu
That's what I thought this was going to be about.

For anyone else wondering what we're talking about: the o_C has four control
voltage and four gate inputs and four CV outputs. It uses the Teensy
microcontroller, and the hardware and software are open source. Others have
shrunk the design to produce the micro-Ornament&Crime, of which I have one in
my modular setup. I use it to re-tune CV input from 12-tone equal temperament
to a just tuning. You can do a lot of other things with it, though.

As far as I know, no one is mass-producing the things so if you want one you
either have to build one yourself or find someone willing to build you one. (I
bought mine from a local guy that did a small batch.)

[https://ornament-and-cri.me/](https://ornament-and-cri.me/)

~~~
lsaferite
This is where I first encountered it this week:
[https://momomodular.com/products/uo_c-aka-uoc-uo-c-micro-
orn...](https://momomodular.com/products/uo_c-aka-uoc-uo-c-micro-ornament-and-
crime-eurorack-cv-synthesizer-module-black-textured)

------
brians
I read an early indictment of skeuomorphism, from the same place that
generates current opposition to skeuomorphic design.

~~~
gsigelbaum
A great analogy in software design that I was hoping for. Thanks!

